# CLDR Missing?



## bumblebee_tuna (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm trying to reinstall XP and after it formated and restarted, it get 'CLDR Missing' and itt prompts me to restart.  How do I fix this?


----------



## microchipper (Jun 30, 2007)

bumblebee_tuna said:


> I'm trying to reinstall XP and after it formated and restarted, it get 'CLDR Missing' and itt prompts me to restart. How do I fix this?


are you sure it says CLDR and not NTLDR ?


----------



## microchipper (Jun 30, 2007)

bumblebee_tuna said:


> I'm trying to reinstall XP and after it formated and restarted, it get 'CLDR Missing' and itt prompts me to restart. How do I fix this?


did you do a total reinstall or just a repair installation, because if you're getting a message that something is missing after a full install then there may be a problem with your install disk.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (Jun 30, 2007)

microchipper said:


> are you sure it says CLDR and not NTLDR ?



Sorry, it is NTLDR, and yes, I'm reinstalling Windows XP.  I looked elsewhere and it said to copy files but the problem is that I don't remember what the correct drivers are.


----------

